# My sci-fi and fantasy concept arts



## Freelancer

I'd like to share few of my sci-fi and fantasy concept arts what I made for my novels, Nightfall and Crystal Shade. I hope you're going to like them.

*Nightfall*


----------



## Freelancer

And the fantasy arts...*

Crystal Shade: Angeni*


----------



## Cayal

That's amazing. 

May I ask how you did them?


----------



## Freelancer

I'm glad you like them.  I used to create the base objects in 3D, in most cases without textures. Then I make the rest in photoshop (i.e.: the character faces, their hair, the ship's shiny surface, the backgrounds, etc, etc...). Sometimes I add some light effects too.

This is how the ship looks like in the reality without textures. I used this model the most...





And with some CGI glossy surface. I made this render after the previous arts as a high poly test render. But this one also has some post work.





And this is how the raw face of the winged lady basically looks like.


----------



## thaddeus6th

They're great  The second one is the best of them, I think.


----------



## alchemist

Like them? They're spectacular. The angel looks a little like Grace Kelly.


----------



## Freelancer

thaddeus6th said:


> They're great  The second one is the best of them, I think.


The art where the ship is heading toward that space anomaly, the Ageira Rift as I call it in the story is also one of my favorites. My other favorite is the winged lady's portrait.



alchemist said:


> Like them? They're spectacular. The angel looks a little like Grace Kelly.


I'm glad you like them. And my angel's name is also Grace. Grace Sessa Aredia, or as I like to call her nowadays, "Space Grace". This nick is coming from the strange history of that art as that art was aboard the Space Shuttle Endeavour STS134 and will be launched to space once more abord the Atlantis STS135.

She also has a NASA Commemorative Flight Certificate about the previous flight. 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...95454452.35362.136957809710904&type=1&theater

Well. In the novel my lil' angel always wanted to touch and reach the stars. I just fulfilled her dream.


----------



## Cayal

I am in awe, and jealous, of people with skills like yours. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Starbeast

Very cool sci-fi and fantasy artwork Freelancer.


----------



## Freelancer

I'm glad you like them, Starbeast.


----------



## Wybren

Wow, they are really nice. What program do you use for the 3d? Zbrush? they are really very good!


----------



## Freelancer

I use 3D Max for the models, and Photoshop and sometimes After Effects for the post work.


----------



## Freelancer

Here is one more, one of my favorite designs and one of my greatest inventions for this world. She is one of the flying crafts in my upcoming fantasy novel (Yep, this beauty belongs to a fantasy world.). On one day maybe I'm going to upload the animation about it too. She looks beautiful in motion and flies just like a real eagle.


----------



## Starbeast

Awesome ship design. I like your use of the color blue too.


----------



## Freelancer

And a little fun for today. On today, this art about the main character of my fantasy novel Crystal Shade has reached the stars for the second time, this time aboard the Space Shuttle Atlantis (Minus text and logos).


----------



## Starbeast

Freelancer said:


> And a little fun for today. On today, this art about the main character of my fantasy novel Crystal Shade has reached the stars for the second time, this time aboard the Space Shuttle Atlantis (Minus text and logos).


 
WOW! That's fantastic, congradulations Freelancer!


----------



## Freelancer

And few more concept arts (Now the first one... well, it has it's own little history.  ).


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Great stuff ! My one crit would be that you use this shape too often:





Some variation would serve you well imo.


----------



## Freelancer

That shape is intentional. When I designed the first edition of this  ship, back in 1999, I wanted to design a ship which is the crossing of  my two favorites and has the defiant look of the Defiant and the  graceful shape of the White Star. That is why that element has a  striking similarity to the one what you have shown. When I made this 3D  model in 2010, to make the 11st anniversary edition, I directly used  similar shapes to never forget how this ship was born. Then later I  assigned this ship to Nightfall (This ship is originally never planned  to appear in NF as the original design was made for an abandonned  project what I made back in 1999. But as the people loved this 2010  edition I assigned it to this world. And as you can see Nightfall's  credo; "Don't ever forget where you  come from. Remember always.". So that shape is an inside joke, an easter  egg which perfectly tells NF's motto and also how this ship was born.).  So this is the story of that shape.


----------



## Wybren

Freelancer said:


> I use 3D Max for the models, and Photoshop and sometimes After Effects for the post work.



I have not tried 3Ds Max, what you have done looks awesome. I use Daz Studio and Carrara with occasional photoshopping. But seeing yours I may consider trying 3Ds Max


----------



## Freelancer

Squeeeeee! And my space traveling little angel is back on Earth. 

The final statistics of my winged lady's space traveling art (See below); her adventuring spirit has spent 28 days, 12 hours, 7 minutes and 19 seconds in space, took an exciting journey of 11,795,083 miles and made 448 orbits around Earth on two subsequent shuttle missions, Endeavour STS-134 and Atlantis STS-135.

Space Angel Achievements (This art of mine, this winged lady is the great space traveler.)






Endeavour STS-134 - 1st Commemorative Flight Certificate of a Guardian Angel





Atlantis STS-135 - 2nd Commemorative Flight Certificate of a Guardian Angel





So whatever will happen with her soon-to-be-released novel in the future (Let's hope the bests), my beloved little winged lady is already made fantasy angel history. And Gracie's space adventures are far from over as once again, she will go where no fantasy angel has ever gone before.


----------



## GuruGeorge

Freelancer said:


> I'd like to share few of my sci-fi and fantasy concept arts what I made for my novels, Nightfall and Crystal Shade. I hope you're going to like them.
> 
> *Nightfall*



Your one excellent 3D concept artist! Really love the space ships!


----------



## Freelancer

I finalized the covers for my upcoming fantasy trilogy. Simple design, nothing fancy, easy to recognize. I would be curious for your opinion. Would these covers grab your attention?


----------



## Sorceress

Beautiful work, very elegant.


----------



## TheTomG

Those are awesome covers indeed, elegant is the word, and eye catching too!

Having looked back through this thread now that it has risen to the top again, I see a lot of broken links, which is a shame because the other artwork posted here is also awesome and I would love to see the base renders, etc that the thread is talking about - are they available anywhere for browsing, on a website maybe?

Being a 3D fanatic myself, would love to see how the work develops etc, and just love to see more of your work full stop in fact! Seeing how you develop your work is just an excuse to get more renders, drawings and imagery to ogle.


----------



## fxlive57

The angel looks a little like Grace Kelly.


----------

